# Need help picking out an offset smoker



## bmaddox (Nov 18, 2015)

So I have decided that I am going to get an offset smoker as my Christmas gift to myself (I know I am so generous with my gift giving). I am just having a hard time deciding which one. I wanted to stay around $500 but I am finding that is a tight budget. I have looked at the Old County Wrangler and the OK Joe Longhorn but neither one seems to fit the bill. I like the all welded construction of the wrangler but the Longhorn is the size I want. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## tropics (Nov 18, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> So I have decided that I am going to get an offset smoker as my Christmas gift to myself (I know I am so generous with my gift giving). I am just having a hard time deciding which one. I wanted to stay around $500 but I am finding that is a tight budget. I have looked at the Old County Wrangler and the OK Joe Longhorn but neither one seems to fit the bill. I like the all welded construction of the wrangler but the Longhorn is the size I want. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Brian it is Christmas so I suggest you treat yourself like Royalty get both,try them and stay in the x-Mas spirit and give me the one you don't like.

Richie


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 18, 2015)

@tropics  I think if I bought two smokers I would have to move in with you as the wife would kick me out. She already thinks I am crazy for getting an offset when I already have three smokers. I just keep telling her that this is different than the others (and she just rolls her eyes).


----------



## joe black (Nov 18, 2015)

Brian,  About a year ago, I did an enormous amount of research on Offset cookers.  The one in your price range that impressed me above all of the others was the OC Wrangler.  The thickness, the welding, the baffle, the stack location, it topped everything else for $500.00.  I would give it a very serious look.  Good luck in your delibration
















4500.00.


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 18, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> Brian, About a year ago, I did an enormous amount of research on Offset cookers. The one in your price range that impressed me above all of the others was the OC Wrangler. The thickness, the welding, the baffle, the stack location, it topped everything else for $500.00. I would give it a very serious look. Good luck in your delibration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe. The Wrangler isn't quite the size I was looking for (it is smaller than the OK Joe Longhorn) but I agree that the construction of it is the best at that price point. 

-Blake


----------



## skorepeo (Nov 18, 2015)

I am looking at these also but 500 bucks is still not going to get anything nicer.  http://www.bbquepits.com/backyard_bbq_pits.htm

*20" Old Country BBQ Pit*
Firebox: 20" diameter x 18" long
Grill Section: 20" diameter x 30"long with an upper grate
*Price $900.00*

*16" Old Country BBQ Pit*
Firebox: 16" diameter x 18" long
Grill Section: 16" diameter x 30" long
*Price $700.00*


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 19, 2015)

Skorepeo said:


> I am looking at these also but 500 bucks is still not going to get anything nicer.  http://www.bbquepits.com/backyard_bbq_pits.htm
> 
> *20" Old Country BBQ Pit*
> Firebox: 20" diameter x 18" long
> ...


Are those the same ones that are sold at Academy or is the name just a coincidence? If they are the same they are only $400 and $500 at Academy.


----------



## skipdonohue (Nov 19, 2015)

I also thought about going with a $500 budget when I was searching for my offset smoker.. I researched everything in that range and there was just too many cons outweighing the pros..So i bit the bullet and went with the Yoder Cheyenne, and thank god I did… The craftsmanship and smoke quality it delivers is amazing. If your serious about smoking and want a smoker that will last forever, jump up to the next price bracket and do it right.. you wont regret it


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 20, 2015)

skipdonohue said:


> I also thought about going with a $500 budget when I was searching for my offset smoker.. I researched everything in that range and there was just too many cons outweighing the pros..So i bit the bullet and went with the Yoder Cheyenne, and thank god I did… The craftsmanship and smoke quality it delivers is amazing. If your serious about smoking and want a smoker that will last forever, jump up to the next price bracket and do it right.. you wont regret it


Thanks. I have the feeling that I am going to have to spend the extra money and my wallet is hating me for it.


----------



## skorepeo (Nov 21, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> Are those the same ones that are sold at Academy or is the name just a coincidence? If they are the same they are only $400 and $500 at Academy.



Not sure but they are 1/4 inch steel and the cooking surface is 20 by 30 inches i prefer to buy direct from the manufacturer it looks like the same company but a cheaper all around product.


----------



## ryson96 (Apr 8, 2016)

bmaddox have you bought your new smoker yet? I am looking for the same and i am going to go with the Old Country BBQ Pits 16" from their website.http://www.bbquepits.com/backyard_bbq_pits.htm

for only 200$ more you can get the steel 1/4 thick and its also longer than the wrangle by 4inch. the wrangle is 26inch long and the BBQ pits from therre website is 30 inch long. Just thought id share in case you havent bought it yet!


----------



## skorepeo (Apr 8, 2016)

If you have the money check out the lang smokers they are a reverse flow design with quarter inch heel.


----------



## joe black (Apr 8, 2016)

Blake,  If you want an excellent smoker for the money, please contact Craig Bell at Bell Fab in Tulsa, OK.  He is a great guy to work with and he will build you a one off smoker to your exact specifications and wants.  Just guessing, but I think you would be able to get a 24"x36" with a fair amount of extras for under $1K.  the quality of his material and his fabrication are first class.  I've never seen a pit like this as reasonably priced.  I've had mine for over a year and I absolutely love it.  The CC is all 1/4" and the FB is 5/16".  It heats like a charm, holds heat well and draws great, nothing but TBS.

Contact Craig at:  [email protected].  Just give him a shot.  I hope you can work something out, you won't be disappointed,   Joe.


----------



## 3montes (Apr 9, 2016)

$500 is a tough budget for a offset when looking for size and quality. If thats all I had to spend and couldn't wait until I saved more I would put quality over size. Thickness of steel is a major factor. Is this your first offset? If it is and you go to cheap chances are you are going to get frustrated fighting the inadequacies of the smoker. Unless you have a good amount of patience and want to spend extra money doing mods.

I have also heard good things about Bell Fab but if your not in a position to pick it up yourself you are going to drop your whole budget on shipping. It's a tough call!


----------



## joe black (Apr 9, 2016)

My bell fab is 24"x48" and weighs 800#.  II shipped from Tulsa, OK to Greenville, SC for $225.  That's not bad for a quality smoker.


----------



## 3montes (Apr 9, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> My bell fab is 24"x48" and weighs 800#. II shipped from Tulsa, OK to Greenville, SC for $225. That's not bad for a quality smoker.


Wow that's a great price Joe! How did it come by LTL carrier?. I'm having one shipped from Tuscon to St. Paul right now have to drive down and pick it up Tuesday. It's a trailer rig so guessed it at around 2000lbs. Just under $1500 to have it brought that far but it's in a enclosed dry van and it's wheels are not on the road or exposed to any weather. I felt that was a pretty good price but you got a heck of a deal at $225  for 800 pounds and that distance!


----------



## joe black (Apr 9, 2016)

Yes, mine shipped by Averitt Express, a fairly common LTL carrier around here.  It was shipped to the dock at my work.  Dock to dock saves some delivery dollars, since they don't need a lift gate to unload it.  Try to find a friend that can offer a dock, then find another friend that has a trailer to get it from the dock to your house.  then find 3 friends to help get it into the backyard.  That's 1 less friend than it will take to bury you.  LOL.  If you can't find anyone with a dock, see if you can take delivery at the shippers terminal.


----------



## 3montes (Apr 11, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> Yes, mine shipped by Averitt Express, a fairly common LTL carrier around here. It was shipped to the dock at my work. Dock to dock saves some delivery dollars, since they don't need a lift gate to unload it. Try to find a friend that can offer a dock, then find another friend that has a trailer to get it from the dock to your house. then find 3 friends to help get it into the backyard. That's 1 less friend than it will take to bury you. LOL. If you can't find anyone with a dock, see if you can take delivery at the shippers terminal.


We have loading docks available to us where we rent warehouse space for our business. But it was cheaper for me to drive 2 hours to pick it up at the transporters terminal rather than have it brought all the way up here.. Gives me a reason to take the day off of work! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 My son and I are driving down tomorrow in the morning to pick it up. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I should be posting pics of the new rig tomorrow!


----------



## thecaptain (Apr 13, 2016)

3montes said:


> We have loading docks available to us where we rent warehouse space for our business. But it was cheaper for me to drive 2 hours to pick it up at the transporters terminal rather than have it brought all the way up here.. Gives me a reason to take the day off of work! :biggrin:  My son and I are driving down tomorrow in the morning to pick it up. :banana_smiley:
> I should be posting pics of the new rig tomorrow!



...and waiting on pictures?

Can't promise is some eye candy and not deliver.


----------



## 3montes (Apr 13, 2016)

Got it home yesterday!  Hopefully will find time to post pics today!


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 18, 2015)

So I have decided that I am going to get an offset smoker as my Christmas gift to myself (I know I am so generous with my gift giving). I am just having a hard time deciding which one. I wanted to stay around $500 but I am finding that is a tight budget. I have looked at the Old County Wrangler and the OK Joe Longhorn but neither one seems to fit the bill. I like the all welded construction of the wrangler but the Longhorn is the size I want. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## tropics (Nov 18, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> So I have decided that I am going to get an offset smoker as my Christmas gift to myself (I know I am so generous with my gift giving). I am just having a hard time deciding which one. I wanted to stay around $500 but I am finding that is a tight budget. I have looked at the Old County Wrangler and the OK Joe Longhorn but neither one seems to fit the bill. I like the all welded construction of the wrangler but the Longhorn is the size I want. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Brian it is Christmas so I suggest you treat yourself like Royalty get both,try them and stay in the x-Mas spirit and give me the one you don't like.

Richie


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 18, 2015)

@tropics  I think if I bought two smokers I would have to move in with you as the wife would kick me out. She already thinks I am crazy for getting an offset when I already have three smokers. I just keep telling her that this is different than the others (and she just rolls her eyes).


----------



## joe black (Nov 18, 2015)

Brian,  About a year ago, I did an enormous amount of research on Offset cookers.  The one in your price range that impressed me above all of the others was the OC Wrangler.  The thickness, the welding, the baffle, the stack location, it topped everything else for $500.00.  I would give it a very serious look.  Good luck in your delibration
















4500.00.


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 18, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> Brian, About a year ago, I did an enormous amount of research on Offset cookers. The one in your price range that impressed me above all of the others was the OC Wrangler. The thickness, the welding, the baffle, the stack location, it topped everything else for $500.00. I would give it a very serious look. Good luck in your delibration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe. The Wrangler isn't quite the size I was looking for (it is smaller than the OK Joe Longhorn) but I agree that the construction of it is the best at that price point. 

-Blake


----------



## skorepeo (Nov 18, 2015)

I am looking at these also but 500 bucks is still not going to get anything nicer.  http://www.bbquepits.com/backyard_bbq_pits.htm

*20" Old Country BBQ Pit*
Firebox: 20" diameter x 18" long
Grill Section: 20" diameter x 30"long with an upper grate
*Price $900.00*

*16" Old Country BBQ Pit*
Firebox: 16" diameter x 18" long
Grill Section: 16" diameter x 30" long
*Price $700.00*


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 19, 2015)

Skorepeo said:


> I am looking at these also but 500 bucks is still not going to get anything nicer.  http://www.bbquepits.com/backyard_bbq_pits.htm
> 
> *20" Old Country BBQ Pit*
> Firebox: 20" diameter x 18" long
> ...


Are those the same ones that are sold at Academy or is the name just a coincidence? If they are the same they are only $400 and $500 at Academy.


----------



## skipdonohue (Nov 19, 2015)

I also thought about going with a $500 budget when I was searching for my offset smoker.. I researched everything in that range and there was just too many cons outweighing the pros..So i bit the bullet and went with the Yoder Cheyenne, and thank god I did… The craftsmanship and smoke quality it delivers is amazing. If your serious about smoking and want a smoker that will last forever, jump up to the next price bracket and do it right.. you wont regret it


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 20, 2015)

skipdonohue said:


> I also thought about going with a $500 budget when I was searching for my offset smoker.. I researched everything in that range and there was just too many cons outweighing the pros..So i bit the bullet and went with the Yoder Cheyenne, and thank god I did… The craftsmanship and smoke quality it delivers is amazing. If your serious about smoking and want a smoker that will last forever, jump up to the next price bracket and do it right.. you wont regret it


Thanks. I have the feeling that I am going to have to spend the extra money and my wallet is hating me for it.


----------



## skorepeo (Nov 21, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> Are those the same ones that are sold at Academy or is the name just a coincidence? If they are the same they are only $400 and $500 at Academy.



Not sure but they are 1/4 inch steel and the cooking surface is 20 by 30 inches i prefer to buy direct from the manufacturer it looks like the same company but a cheaper all around product.


----------



## ryson96 (Apr 8, 2016)

bmaddox have you bought your new smoker yet? I am looking for the same and i am going to go with the Old Country BBQ Pits 16" from their website.http://www.bbquepits.com/backyard_bbq_pits.htm

for only 200$ more you can get the steel 1/4 thick and its also longer than the wrangle by 4inch. the wrangle is 26inch long and the BBQ pits from therre website is 30 inch long. Just thought id share in case you havent bought it yet!


----------



## skorepeo (Apr 8, 2016)

If you have the money check out the lang smokers they are a reverse flow design with quarter inch heel.


----------



## joe black (Apr 8, 2016)

Blake,  If you want an excellent smoker for the money, please contact Craig Bell at Bell Fab in Tulsa, OK.  He is a great guy to work with and he will build you a one off smoker to your exact specifications and wants.  Just guessing, but I think you would be able to get a 24"x36" with a fair amount of extras for under $1K.  the quality of his material and his fabrication are first class.  I've never seen a pit like this as reasonably priced.  I've had mine for over a year and I absolutely love it.  The CC is all 1/4" and the FB is 5/16".  It heats like a charm, holds heat well and draws great, nothing but TBS.

Contact Craig at:  [email protected].  Just give him a shot.  I hope you can work something out, you won't be disappointed,   Joe.


----------



## 3montes (Apr 9, 2016)

$500 is a tough budget for a offset when looking for size and quality. If thats all I had to spend and couldn't wait until I saved more I would put quality over size. Thickness of steel is a major factor. Is this your first offset? If it is and you go to cheap chances are you are going to get frustrated fighting the inadequacies of the smoker. Unless you have a good amount of patience and want to spend extra money doing mods.

I have also heard good things about Bell Fab but if your not in a position to pick it up yourself you are going to drop your whole budget on shipping. It's a tough call!


----------



## joe black (Apr 9, 2016)

My bell fab is 24"x48" and weighs 800#.  II shipped from Tulsa, OK to Greenville, SC for $225.  That's not bad for a quality smoker.


----------



## 3montes (Apr 9, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> My bell fab is 24"x48" and weighs 800#. II shipped from Tulsa, OK to Greenville, SC for $225. That's not bad for a quality smoker.


Wow that's a great price Joe! How did it come by LTL carrier?. I'm having one shipped from Tuscon to St. Paul right now have to drive down and pick it up Tuesday. It's a trailer rig so guessed it at around 2000lbs. Just under $1500 to have it brought that far but it's in a enclosed dry van and it's wheels are not on the road or exposed to any weather. I felt that was a pretty good price but you got a heck of a deal at $225  for 800 pounds and that distance!


----------



## joe black (Apr 9, 2016)

Yes, mine shipped by Averitt Express, a fairly common LTL carrier around here.  It was shipped to the dock at my work.  Dock to dock saves some delivery dollars, since they don't need a lift gate to unload it.  Try to find a friend that can offer a dock, then find another friend that has a trailer to get it from the dock to your house.  then find 3 friends to help get it into the backyard.  That's 1 less friend than it will take to bury you.  LOL.  If you can't find anyone with a dock, see if you can take delivery at the shippers terminal.


----------



## 3montes (Apr 11, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> Yes, mine shipped by Averitt Express, a fairly common LTL carrier around here. It was shipped to the dock at my work. Dock to dock saves some delivery dollars, since they don't need a lift gate to unload it. Try to find a friend that can offer a dock, then find another friend that has a trailer to get it from the dock to your house. then find 3 friends to help get it into the backyard. That's 1 less friend than it will take to bury you. LOL. If you can't find anyone with a dock, see if you can take delivery at the shippers terminal.


We have loading docks available to us where we rent warehouse space for our business. But it was cheaper for me to drive 2 hours to pick it up at the transporters terminal rather than have it brought all the way up here.. Gives me a reason to take the day off of work! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 My son and I are driving down tomorrow in the morning to pick it up. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I should be posting pics of the new rig tomorrow!


----------



## thecaptain (Apr 13, 2016)

3montes said:


> We have loading docks available to us where we rent warehouse space for our business. But it was cheaper for me to drive 2 hours to pick it up at the transporters terminal rather than have it brought all the way up here.. Gives me a reason to take the day off of work! :biggrin:  My son and I are driving down tomorrow in the morning to pick it up. :banana_smiley:
> I should be posting pics of the new rig tomorrow!



...and waiting on pictures?

Can't promise is some eye candy and not deliver.


----------



## 3montes (Apr 13, 2016)

Got it home yesterday!  Hopefully will find time to post pics today!


----------

